# Vegas Bash 08..Are You Going?



## ValentineBBW (Apr 27, 2008)

Bash Fever is starting to kick in and with only 79 days left to go, I thought it would be nice if we could get a list started of those going to the bash (or seriously considering it) and if they are going with someone (partner or just friend) or if they are going alone. This way we know who to look for and for those going alone (without a partner or travel friend), it would give the opportunity to find someone to buddy up with if you're the type of person who doesn't like walking into events alone. Maybe people will even find others to travel with on the way to Vegas and back. 

I'll start. 

I'll be going again this year, this will be my 3rd Bash. I'll be there Saturday to Monday and I'm going alone. 


I know there are a couple of threads about the Vegas bash already, but I don't know if people notice because they are in the Events and West section.


----------



## Raqui (Apr 27, 2008)

Im There Hell Yeah  Woo Hoo


----------



## vermillion (Apr 27, 2008)

I'll be there...
second bash...

I hope to meet more people this year. 
I was pretty shy last year.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Apr 29, 2008)

Good to see you both are going, it will be nice to meet ya.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 29, 2008)

I have definite plans to go. I just need to get my tickets and I'm good. I may be travling with Mishe but she's waffling. I'm in though.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Apr 29, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> I have definite plans to go. I just need to get my tickets and I'm good. I may be travling with Mishe but she's waffling. I'm in though.



Yay! It will be good to see you again Lilly


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm DEFINITELY gonna be there! I'm all registered and everything. I'm driving so I'll have my car too. I'm gonna be alone, driving up with my roommate and he's flying out of Vegas airport to go home and see his family.

Oh *edit* this is going to be my first bash evar!


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 29, 2008)

the plan is that i will be there....

13-21st... anyone going early???!?!?

this is my 2nd bash... 

oh, valentine! let's get together and share the love! does that mean sat 12 - monday 20th???

OH! famous, do yourself a favor - if you don't have a bikini - get one before you go! OR! better yet, find KZ at the bash (she comes with monique of big girl gear) and buy a suit from her!!!!

(i live for my kz bikini!!!!!)


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 29, 2008)

Wow... so I just realized the date of this. Me and my friends are flying to Vegas on the 23rd for my 21st birthday on the 24th, so I will basically be flying in when everyone is flying out. Not cool, but I'll still be in Vegas, i'll try to make the best of it i guess haha.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 29, 2008)

lipmixgirl said:


> the plan is that i will be there....
> 
> 13-21st... anyone going early???!?!?
> 
> ...



I'm going the 14-22 Apple girl! I think we might be planning on going to the Rainforest cafe at the MGM hotel the day we drive in, so maybe we can hook up and go there?


----------



## Raqui (Apr 29, 2008)

I will be there from the 14th to the 21st

So I guess i will have company


----------



## superodalisque (Apr 30, 2008)

as of right now i'm still going. i think i'm arriving on monday the 14th and leaving the following tuesday if things don't change. i got smart this year and built in some time to relax before i get home. its not going to happen if i wait until i get back. is anyone else going to be staying later?


----------



## chocolate desire (Apr 30, 2008)

I would be going but opted to help my babe save for our Florida dream home hope you all have fun.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Apr 30, 2008)

Famouslastwords said:


> I'm DEFINITELY gonna be there! I'm all registered and everything. I'm driving so I'll have my car too. I'm gonna be alone, driving up with my roommate and he's flying out of Vegas airport to go home and see his family.
> 
> Oh *edit* this is going to be my first bash evar!



Yay! A bash virgin! No worries, you'll have a great time! 


Raqui said:


> I will be there from the 14th to the 21st
> 
> So I guess i will have company



Yup, glad to see folks are going the entire week. My first year I went the entire week and was glad I did. The weekend is just not enough time.



lipmixgirl said:


> the plan is that i will be there....
> 
> 13-21st... anyone going early???!?!?
> 
> ...



Aris! I'm so glad I'll be seeing you again, and we must get together! I will be there Saturday the 12th to Monday the 21st. Folks, if you haven't met Aris, she is great! We all love her and you'll see why. 

And tell me more about KZ bikini. Is there a website?


----------



## PeacefulGem (May 1, 2008)

I am really hoping to be there. It all depends on if I can get some sponsors to help me out.... or if I win the lottery, whichever comes first! Wish me luck!


----------



## Aireman (May 2, 2008)

I'll be there! Have my room booked. But haven't registered yet. I'll be there Thurs. thru Sun.


----------



## vcrgrrl (May 2, 2008)

Wow this actually looks like so much fun. Wish I could go! I hope everyone has a great time.


----------



## BBWMoon (May 3, 2008)

I'm going to try to make it this year :wubu:


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 3, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> I have definite plans to go. I just need to get my tickets and I'm good. I may be travling with Mishe but she's waffling. I'm in though.



Mishe isn't going so it's going to be just me. Anybody want to pal up from Boston just let me know. My tentative plans are to arrive late Wednesday night with a "maybe" for arriving on Tuesday. My difinite plan is to leave late Sunday night.


----------



## ValentineBBW (May 3, 2008)

superodalisque said:


> as of right now i'm still going. i think i'm arriving on monday the 14th and leaving the following tuesday if things don't change. i got smart this year and built in some time to relax before i get home. its not going to happen if i wait until i get back. is anyone else going to be staying later?



How did I miss this post?! Glad you'll be there again super 



chocolate desire said:


> I would be going but opted to help my babe save for our Florida dream home hope you all have fun.



Darn it! I would have loved to meet you CD, maybe another year. I agree you have a good reason for not going.



BBWMoon said:


> I'm going to try to make it this year :wubu:



How cool! I hope you do make it 



LillyBBBW said:


> Mishe isn't going so it's going to be just me. Anybody want to pal up from Boston just let me know. My tentative plans are to arrive late Wednesday night with a "maybe" for arriving on Tuesday. My difinite plan is to leave late Sunday night.



Aww too bad Mishe isn't coming, I hope you find someone to fly with you.


Good luck to PeacefulGem, hope you can work something out. And welcome to aireman, will this be your first bash?


----------



## SocialbFly (May 5, 2008)

I am planning to, God willing...

i need hugs from my girls...get those arms ready!!!


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 5, 2008)

I might grab some boob even. You know, like that time Diana Ross felt up Lil' Kim?

Lots of hugs from me for ya SocialBfly.


----------



## sobie18 (May 5, 2008)

As long as I can get the time off from work, I'll be there. Plane ticket was only $1500.

As for grabbing boobs, I'll give it a squeeze....


----------



## ValentineBBW (May 5, 2008)

arms and boobs are ready here


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 5, 2008)

Those who are going to be there the 14th, whos up for going to the Rainforest Cafe with me?


----------



## SocialbFly (May 5, 2008)

Famouslastwords said:


> I might grab some boob even. You know, like that time Diana Ross felt up Lil' Kim?
> 
> Lots of hugs from me for ya SocialBfly.



OHHH be careful, those damn photogs are everywhere, lol...

hugs right back at ya gorgeous girl!!


----------



## SocialbFly (May 5, 2008)

ValentineBBW said:


> arms and boobs are ready here



I am counting on it lil sister!!!!


----------



## mpls_girl26 (May 5, 2008)

I'll be going to my first vegas bash. I've been to vegas plenty of times - just never for the bash. I'll be bringing another BBW with me. We are going Sunday to Sunday. 

Can't wait to meet everyone! 

Melissa


----------



## ValentineBBW (May 6, 2008)

mpls_girl26 said:


> I'll be going to my first vegas bash. I've been to vegas plenty of times - just never for the bash. I'll be bringing another BBW with me. We are going Sunday to Sunday.
> 
> Can't wait to meet everyone!
> 
> Melissa



Yay for newbies! You and your friend will have a great time.


----------



## CAMellie (May 7, 2008)

6 years on this site for me...and yet again I won't be able to attend a Vegas Bash. I am SO looking forward to all the pics and stories though. I hope everyone has a great time...have some extra fun for me, will ya?


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 8, 2008)

I would love to go to the Vegas Bash, but I will have to wait until next year. I want to stay for the whole week. Bashes are very expensive, although the Vegas Bash will have a lot of very interesting people.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 22, 2008)

I just bought my tickets so it's official!  See y'all in Vegas!!


----------



## johnnny2005 (May 22, 2008)

I hope everyone has a great time out there this year!!i cant afford to go but i will be thinking of ye all


----------



## Raqui (May 22, 2008)

Who is going to be there a day early? I will arrive on the 14th leave on the 21st


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 22, 2008)

I'm going a day early....


----------



## SuperMishe (May 22, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Mishe isn't going so it's going to be just me. Anybody want to pal up from Boston just let me know. My tentative plans are to arrive late Wednesday night with a "maybe" for arriving on Tuesday. My difinite plan is to leave late Sunday night.



 But I _want_ to go! LOL! Maybe some Sugar Daddy will come along with airline tickets for me - then I'll be happy to attend!!  LOL


----------



## Goddess Patty (May 22, 2008)

I will be there with my bikinis in hand once again. weeeeeeeeeeeeeee
And its my 7th bash. 

Goddess Patty Bombshell


----------



## QtPatooti (May 22, 2008)

I'm there - Tuesday - Sunday. Patty you will be rocking with the 7th. I am hitting my 5th.........FINALLY! Look forward to seeing you all 

yay!


----------



## Pearalicious (May 22, 2008)

Well - I had planned on being in Vegas for my 3rd Bash but it's not looking all that great for me at the moment. 

If some kind of miracle happens and I come up with the money though - I'll be there... 

I'll keep ya'll posted.


----------



## ValentineBBW (May 23, 2008)

YAY!! QT is coming this year! 

It'll be good to see you and Patty you too again.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 27, 2008)

Pearalicious said:


> Well - I had planned on being in Vegas for my 3rd Bash but it's not looking all that great for me at the moment.
> 
> If some kind of miracle happens and I come up with the money though - I'll be there...
> 
> I'll keep ya'll posted.



It was delightful meeting you last year Paige, one of the highlights of my visit! I'll keep my fingers crossed for a scratch ticket or a rich uncle for you. :kiss2:


----------



## Raqui (May 27, 2008)

49 DAYS ok who is going to feed me while I am there?


----------



## t3h_n00b (May 28, 2008)

wow, i want to go to one of these


----------



## Red (May 28, 2008)

If I manage to win the bingo between now and then, I'm there!


----------



## mergirl (May 28, 2008)

I WISH!!! (where is the wee sobbing guy that lives in scotland and is borderline agoraphobic..i cant seem to find him!).
though hopefully my representative friend will be attending if she can get the cash and will vicariously get too drunk and letch and sing bad karioki on my behalf.

xmer


----------



## KHayes666 (May 28, 2008)

I'd love to go but I'd definately need a roomie on this one lol. Any takers?


----------



## vermillion (May 28, 2008)

I'm rooming with T_Devil and his wife...They rock.


----------



## Shosh (May 29, 2008)

I would love to go. I would love to meet absolutely all of you. I am so broke though.
I haven't even got a dime to scratch my ass with!!!
Hugs

S


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 29, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> I'd love to go but I'd definately need a roomie on this one lol. Any takers?



I'd take you but you would have to put out. :eat1:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 20, 2008)

OMG only 25 days!! I'm starting to get excited. :bounce:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 20, 2008)

missaf said:


> It was really cool meeting you at the airport, too, Lilly
> 
> I will be in town that weekend, but I won't be at the bash.



My flight routine will be exactly the same. Any chance we'll accidentally meet each other again?


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jun 20, 2008)

missaf said:


> There just might be! I'll be at Caesar's Palace on Friday night. I will see if I'm sober enough to make it over to the bash hotel!



Ooooh Ooooh Ooooh! If you make it over to the bash hotel, I'd love to meet you Missaf!! :bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jun 20, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> OMG only 25 days!! I'm starting to get excited. :bounce:



I'm getting excited too!!!! When are you getting to Vegas?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 20, 2008)

ValentineBBW said:


> I'm getting excited too!!!! When are you getting to Vegas?



I won't arrive till late Wednesday night. I'm staying till late Sunday though, catching the redeye out.


----------



## The Fez (Jun 20, 2008)

Would love to go to one of these, will probably go next year; will be doing the WSOP around the same time


----------



## Aireman (Jun 27, 2008)

All set! Getting there Thurs. Gotta work before that but I'll be there till Sun.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jun 27, 2008)

Just a friendly reminder from your Mayor that there are:
*2 OFFICIAL DIMS MEET-UPS 
happening at the VEGAS BASH!!! *


TUESDAY JULY 15 @ 2p
DIMENSIONS MEET and GREET
FLORENTINE E 

&

FRIDAY JULY 18 @ 6:00p
DIMS DINNER
MARILYN'S CAFE 


*For more information please see the corresponding threads posted on both the Main Board and the Community West board!
Looking forward to seeing you there!
*​


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks Aris for posting this. I was going to remind people to check out Honey's post about the meet up on Tuesday and am pleased there is another gathering later in the week.


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks for the post about meet-ups. I didn't see any posts about them. Looking forward to meeting some of you. 

Only 15 more days for me!!!!! Which kind of overwhelms me because I have a lot yet that I wanted to try to sew for myself. Including a tankini.....I ordered myself a bikini. I can't believe that I'm going to wear one but I figured why not?!?!?! 

What are some of you doing for the costume on Friday night? I've yet settled on something.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jun 28, 2008)

mpls_girl26 said:


> Thanks for the post about meet-ups. I didn't see any posts about them. Looking forward to meeting some of you.
> 
> Only 15 more days for me!!!!! Which kind of overwhelms me because I have a lot yet that I wanted to try to sew for myself. Including a tankini.....I ordered myself a bikini. I can't believe that I'm going to wear one but I figured why not?!?!?!
> 
> What are some of you doing for the costume on Friday night? I've yet settled on something.




I'm not dressing up for the costume night, I just couldn't come up with anything I liked. I'll gladly pay the party pooper fee. And I'm looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Jun 29, 2008)

lipmixgirl said:


> Just a friendly reminder from your Mayor that there are:
> *2 OFFICIAL DIMS MEET-UPS
> happening at the VEGAS BASH!!! *
> 
> ...



I'm sorry.....where is this posted?

EDIT: NEVERMIND!!!! I found them.


----------



## Raqui (Jun 30, 2008)

lipmixgirl said:


> Just a friendly reminder from your Mayor that there are:
> *2 OFFICIAL DIMS MEET-UPS
> happening at the VEGAS BASH!!! *
> 
> ...




I have no idea where these locations are please call me so i know where i am going LOL. Raqui


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jun 30, 2008)

Raqui said:


> I have no idea where these locations are please call me so i know where i am going LOL. Raqui



Raqui,

Both of these locations are in the hotel where the bash is being held.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jun 30, 2008)

Just a friendly reminder from your Mayor that there are:
*2 OFFICIAL DIMS MEET-UPS 
happening at the VEGAS [email protected] The Tuscany Hotel!!! *


TUESDAY JULY 15 @ 2p
DIMENSIONS MEET and GREET
ROOM FLORENTINE E 

&

FRIDAY JULY 18 @ 6:00p
DIMS DINNER
MARILYN'S CAFE 


If you plan on joining us for dinner - you _MUST RSVP_! 


Please note that this event is independent of the BBW Bash. 
We will be ordering off the regular menu. _
*Each person in attendance is responsible for paying for their own meal.*_
*Please plan to budget for 25% over what you order for tax and tip. *​ 


*THE DINNER LIST...

1. Lipmixgirl
2. Honey
3. Snuggletiger
4. ValentineBBW
5. YOUR NAME HERE!

*


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 1, 2008)

I'll be at the dinner as well how do you RSVP?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah, me too. Put me down for dinner.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks like I won't be getting my credit card in time....Capitol One rejected me online for some ungodly reason and B.o.A. says it'll take 4 weeks to ship one out.

Have fun in Vegas you guys, see you in September


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jul 1, 2008)

*THE DINNER LIST...

1. Lipmixgirl
2. Honey
3. Snuggletiger
4. ValentineBBW
5. Aireman
6. FamousLastWords
7. LillyBBBW
8. Superodalisque
9. Swordchick
10. Gypsy
11. YOUR NAME HERE!



Please note that all it takes to RSVP is a shout out on the thread saying that you will be there! If your plans change and you cannot make it - please let me know!!!

We need an approximate headcount to ENSURE that we get the seating and space we need! THANKS!
*


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jul 1, 2008)

Raqui
Goddess Patty
Vermillion
QtPatooti
SocialBfly
Mpls_girl26


ARE YOU JOINING US FOR DINNER?!?!?!?!??!?


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jul 1, 2008)

*THE DINNER LIST...

1. Lipmixgirl
2. Honey
3. Snuggletiger
4. ValentineBBW
5. Aireman
6. FamousLastWords
7. LillyBBBW
8. Superodalisque
9. Swordchick
10. Gypsy
11. Goddess Patty
12. Panamagirl
13. YOUR NAME HERE!*


----------



## Raqui (Jul 1, 2008)

lipmixgirl said:


> Raqui
> Goddess Patty
> Vermillion
> QtPatooti
> ...



I wanna go


----------



## Raqui (Jul 1, 2008)

mpls_girl26 said:


> Thanks for the post about meet-ups. I didn't see any posts about them. Looking forward to meeting some of you.
> 
> Only 15 more days for me!!!!! Which kind of overwhelms me because I have a lot yet that I wanted to try to sew for myself. Including a tankini.....I ordered myself a bikini. I can't believe that I'm going to wear one but I figured why not?!?!?!
> 
> What are some of you doing for the costume on Friday night? I've yet settled on something.




I have a cute little thing a surprise but i need to find someone who will blow my hair out straight. Anyone know how to? I got alot of hair


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jul 1, 2008)

*THE DINNER LIST...

1. Lipmixgirl
2. Honey
3. Snuggletiger
4. ValentineBBW
5. Aireman
6. FamousLastWords
7. LillyBBBW
8. Superodalisque
9. Swordchick
10. Gypsy
11. Goddess Patty
12. Panamagirl
13. Raqui
14. YOUR NAME HERE!*


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jul 2, 2008)

*THE DINNER LIST...

1. Lipmixgirl
2. Honey
3. Snuggletiger
4. ValentineBBW
5. Aireman
6. FamousLastWords
7. LillyBBBW
8. Superodalisque
9. Swordchick
10. Gypsy
11. Goddess Patty
12. Panamagirl
13. Raqui
14. Cat???
15. YOUR NAME HERE!*


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jul 2, 2008)

*THE DINNER LIST...

1. Lipmixgirl
2. Honey
3. Snuggletiger
4. ValentineBBW
5. Aireman
6. FamousLastWords
7. LillyBBBW
8. Superodalisque
9. Swordchick
10. Gypsy
11. Goddess Patty
12. Panamagirl
13. Raqui
14. Cat???
15. SocialBfly
16. YOUR NAME HERE!*


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 2, 2008)

lipmixgirl said:


> *THE DINNER LIST...
> 
> 1. Lipmixgirl
> 2. Honey
> ...



I dunno what other people think but YOUR NAME HERE sounds like one hot chick ;-)


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jul 2, 2008)

*THE DINNER LIST...

1. Lipmixgirl
2. Honey
3. Snuggletiger
4. ValentineBBW
5. Aireman
6. FamousLastWords
7. LillyBBBW
8. Superodalisque
9. Swordchick
10. Gypsy
11. Goddess Patty
12. Panamagirl
13. Raqui
14. Cat???
15. Elfcat???
16. Kat???
17. YOUR NAME HERE!*


----------



## BBWGwen (Jul 3, 2008)

This will be my 3rd Bash and I CANNOT wait! 

I hope to meet some of you there and . . . . 12 more days to GO!!!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 3, 2008)

Aw, man! Now I really wish I could go!


----------



## rainyday (Jul 3, 2008)

Not going this year but I'll be looking for the picture threads to see you all caught in the act of having fun.  Enjoy!



mpls_girl26 said:


> I ordered myself a bikini. I can't believe that I'm going to wear one but I figured why not?!?!?!


I wore one last year for the first time since I was 14 (impulsively purchased at the vendor faire) and it was liberating! Hope you have a blast.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jul 4, 2008)

*THE TIME FOR DINNER HAS CHANGED TO 5:00pm - AS THE COSTUME BALL BEGINS AT 7:00pm.
*

*Friday, July 18, 2008 *
*Marilyn's Cafe - The Tuscany Hotel*
*@ 5:00pm *​
*THE DINNER LIST...

1. Lipmixgirl*
*2. Honey*
*3. Snuggletiger*
*4. ValentineBBW*
*5. Aireman*
*6. FamousLastWords*
*7. LillyBBBW*
*8. Superodalisque*
*9. Swordchick*
*10. Gypsy*
*11. Goddess Patty*
*12. Panamagirl*
*13. Raqui*
*14. Cat???*
*15. Elfcat???*
*16. Kat???*
*17. HeatherBBW*
*18. FAJohnny*
*19.**Y**OUR NAME HERE!*​


----------



## Johnny718Bravo (Jul 4, 2008)

I'll be there next year


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jul 4, 2008)

Only 11 days to go until the official bash kick-off and for me, only 7 days left! I'm already completely packed and I'm just counting down the days and hours!


----------



## Brie Brown (Jul 4, 2008)

Needless to say I'll be there. Counting down the days now. I can't wait to see everyone.:wubu:
Oh hey some of you may not know that I'm the Vegas Bash Coordinator so if you have any questions I'm more than happy to answer them.
Love to all,
Brie
[email protected]


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jul 5, 2008)

*THE DINNER LIST...*

*1. Lipmixgirl*
*2. Honey*
*3. Snuggletiger*
*4. ValentineBBW*
*5. Aireman*
*6. FamousLastWords*
*7. LillyBBBW*
*8. Superodalisque*
*9. Swordchick*
*10. Gypsy*
*11. Goddess Patty*
*12. Panamagirl*
*13. Raqui*
*14. Cat*
*15. Elfcat???*
*16. Kat???*
*17. HeatherBBW*
*18. FAJohnny*
*19.PattiGirl*
*20. YOUR NAME HERE!*


----------



## SocialbFly (Jul 6, 2008)

lipmixgirl said:


> *THE DINNER LIST...*
> 
> *1. Lipmixgirl*
> *2. Honey*
> ...



hey, count me in, friday i can do


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 6, 2008)

I think I can do Friday. So Ella + 1


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jul 7, 2008)

*THE DINNER LIST...*

*1. Lipmixgirl*
*2. Honey*
*3. Snuggletiger*
*4. ValentineBBW*
*5. Aireman*
*6. FamousLastWords*
*7. LillyBBBW*
*8. Superodalisque*
*9. Swordchick*
*10. Gypsy*
*11. Goddess Patty*
*12. Panamagirl*
*13. Raqui*
*14. Cat*
*15. Elfcat???*
*16. Kat???*
*17. HeatherBBW*
*18. FAJohnny*
*19.PattiGirl*
*20. SocialBfly*
*21. Ella Bella*
*22. Ella Guest*
*23.**YOUR NAME HERE!*


----------



## curveyme (Jul 8, 2008)

WooHoo . . . FIRST Vegas Bash and I can't wait!! Add me to the list!!


----------



## vermillion (Jul 8, 2008)

lipmixgirl said:


> Raqui
> Goddess Patty
> Vermillion
> QtPatooti
> ...



sorry didnt see this...
what night?


----------



## curveyme (Jul 8, 2008)

I'll be there for the whole week, Monday evening through Monday mid-day!! If Swordy's coming to dinner I'll be there too . . . we're going to be each other's "body guards" LOL!!!!!


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jul 8, 2008)

*THE OFFICIAL DIMS DINNER!!!
Friday, July 18, 2008 *
*Marilyn's Cafe - The Tuscany Hotel*
*@ 5:00pm *

*THE DINNER LIST...*

*1. Lipmixgirl*
*2. Honey*
*3. Snuggletiger*
*4. ValentineBBW*
*5. Aireman*
*6. FamousLastWords*
*7. LillyBBBW*
*8. Superodalisque*
*9. Swordchick*
*10. Gypsy*
*11. Goddess Patty*
*12. Panamagirl*
*13. Raqui*
*14. Cat*
*15. Elfcat???*
*16. Kat???*
*17. HeatherBBW*
*18. FAJohnny*
*19.PattiGirl*
*20. SocialBfly*
*21. Ella Bella*
*22. Ella Guest*
*23.**CurveyMe*
*24. YOUR NAME HERE!*​

vermillion, are you joining us?!?!?


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jul 9, 2008)

THE OFFICIAL DIMS VEGAS BASH DINNER ​ 
*Friday, July 18, 2008 *
*Marilyn's Cafe - The Tuscany Hotel*
*@ 5:00pm *


If you plan on joining us - you _MUST RSVP_! 


Please note that this event is independent of the BBW Bash. 
We will be ordering off the regular menu. 
_* Each person in attendance is responsible for paying for their own meal.*_
*Please plan to budget for 25% over what you order for tax and tip.


**THE DINNER LIST...

1. Lipmixgirl
2. Honey
3. Snuggletiger
4. ValentineBBW
5. Aireman
6. FamousLastWords
7. LillyBBBW
8. Superodalisque
9. Swordchick
10. Gypsy
11. Goddess Patty
12. Panamagirl
13. Raqui
14. Cat
15. Elfcat???
16. Kat???
17. HeatherBBW
18. FAJohnny
19.PattiGirl
20. SocialBfly
21. Ella Bella
22. Ella Guest
23. WagnerStrauss
24. SSBBWFan
25. Your Name here!!*​


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jul 9, 2008)

*THE DINNER LIST...

1. Lipmixgirl
2. Honey
3. Snuggletiger
4. ValentineBBW
5. Aireman
6. FamousLastWords
7. LillyBBBW
8. Superodalisque
9. Swordchick
10. Gypsy
11. Goddess Patty
12. Panamagirl
13. Raqui
14. Cat
15. Elfcat???
16. Kat???
17. HeatherBBW
18. FAJohnny
19.PattiGirl
20. SocialBfly
21. Ella Bella
22. Ella Guest
23. WagnerStrauss
24. SSBBWFan
25. Doll
26. Your Name here!!*


----------



## curveyme (Jul 9, 2008)

Count me in!! YIPPEE!!!!


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 10, 2008)

john NZ asked me to rsvp for him Aris !!!


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jul 10, 2008)

*Apparently, George the manager @ Marilyn's Cafe says that Friday is CRAB NIGHT!!!!! $12.99
*
 


*THE DINNER LIST...*

*1. Lipmixgirl*
*2. Honey*
*3. Snuggletiger*
*4. ValentineBBW*
*5. Aireman*
*6. FamousLastWords*
*7. LillyBBBW*
*8. Superodalisque*
*9. Swordchick*
*10. Gypsy*
*11. Goddess Patty*
*12. Panamagirl*
*13. Raqui*
*14. Cat*
*15. John NZ*
*16. WildYams*
*17. HeatherBBW*
*18. FAJohnny*
*19.PattiGirl*
*20. SocialBfly*
*21. Ella Bella*
*22. Ella Guest*
*23. WagnerStrauss
24. SSBBWFan
25. Doll
26. CurveyMe*
*27. Your Name here!!*


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well I almost said put my name down until you mentioned the crab legs......yuck. The smell of crab legs surrounding me. I'll have to think about it.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jul 11, 2008)

Ok Vegas bound folks, this is probably my last post. I have a few things to accomplish yet and there is off to bed early since I leave to get to the airport (2.5 hours away) at about 3:30am and then I'll be in Vegas tomorrow morning.

Looking forward to seeing everyone. Safe travels to all.


----------

